# Do You Fertilize Your Shrimp Tank?



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Quick Poll and Question:* Do you fertilize your shrimp tank? 

If so with what? What's your routine and what are you keeping?

If not, why not?

-John N.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

No I do not fertilize. Depending on the shrimp species nitrates above 10ppm could kill them. Also some trace mix/solutions have too much cooper for some of them if not dose properly. I myself have better success with breeding shrimp in tanks that are not fertilized at all and where I keep the wpg at around 2.

cheers,
Pedro


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

No. My shrimp tank is a breeding tank, with 65 watts cf running over an 18 gallon tall. The java moss is about 6 inches deep and there is no algae other than diatoms. Ferts are unnecessary and I feel that adding stuff to the water is just one more way to kill my breeding stock.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I do, but at half the dose that I dose my other tanks. I use a micro fert that has the lowest amount (0.0004%) of copper in it; that I could find.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

All my shrimp tanks are breeding tanks, the plants in the are incidental. The mosses grow thick and lush with low light and no added ferts.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I answered yes, but it is specifically for my higher light (3wpg) + CO2 tank. I put about 6 shrimp in at one point just to see what would happen with them. Since then I've had at least one batch of babies. Ferts are standard EI.

In the two shrimp tanks it is moderate light and no ferts...with plenty of procreation...


----------



## siliconcarbide (Mar 8, 2006)

Mike,

What kind of shrimp did you add?

Alan


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

They are just Red Cherries. My CRS and Diamonds aren't at critical mass where I can afford to toss a few in the big tank and hope they survive


----------



## rain- (Dec 16, 2005)

I fertilize my planted tank with my best grade CRS and all my White Pearls. With nitrates (10-20 ppm), phosphates (1 ppm), Seachem Flourish/Tropica MasterGrow/self mixed micro fert mix, Seachem Flourish Excel. And lots of light + lots of CO2.

No shrimp deaths, I need to be selling extra shrimps all the time to avoid getting overrun with them (the females of both species are usually carrying about 30-50 eggs and almost all the babies survive).


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*A BIG NO to fertilizing...*

Well after two bouts of shrimp deaths attributed directly to adding fertilizers (gregwatson dry stuff) if finally got through my head not to add anything into the tanks besides good old water..

This what happened, 1 month ago started fertilzing tank for little less than a week. During that week, my precious shrimp started dying in the 29 gallon farm. Immediately stopped dosing ferts. No death since.

A few days ago while fertilizing other tanks, I decided to drop a very tiny amount of ferts (1/32 tsp). A day or two later, noticed a few dead shrimp.

Each death event followed fertilizing. Consider lesson learned. :hand:

BIG NO ON FERTS SHRIMP KEEPERS!

-John N.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

John,
How and what were you dosing? I dose the standard dry ferts regularly with my 50g and haven't seen any adverse affects (except the one overdose on GH booster - don't ask yet  ).


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

I can't stop my plants from growing due to the snail poo fertilizer in my tank.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

turbomkt said:


> John,
> How and what were you dosing? I dose the standard dry ferts regularly with my 50g and haven't seen any adverse affects (except the one overdose on GH booster - don't ask yet  ).


I was dosing the standard gregwatson ferts: KNO3, K2PO4 and Plantex CSM+B. I said I dosed about 1/32 tsp, it was more like half of that, so 1/64 of each in my 29 gallon over two days. I thought they died the during the first event due too much ferts, hence the reduction to 1/64.

The Red Cherry Shrimp weren't harmed, but those darn Crystal Reds dropped like fruitcakes. 

Things are alright now, 1 week later no deaths, no dosing. So the only thing I can think of is the ferts. So I guess the CRS are truly sensitive shrimp, or at least in respects to fert dosing.

-John N.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Ahh...CRS. I haven't risked them yet. So far I'm using a partial excel dose and that's it on the CRS tanks.

It's the cherries that get full doses with no noticeable effects.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

I have a 29 H with swarms of cherries in it. I did not fertilize it with anything except Seachem Flourish, and the plants languished. So I started added a little phosphorus assuming that all those shrimp should be putting out enough nitrogen, and the plants have really taken off. I love Flourish.

I think for most posts in this thread you have to take into account the goals of the poster. Do they have a shrinp only breeding tank, or a planted tank like me that also has shrimp. The former would probably never add fertilizer to their tanks. Might be interesting to re-do the poll and ask about people that are growing plants in their shrimp tank if they fertilize.

Great poll idea!
Ben


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I keep reminding myself to NOT dose fertilizers with shrimp. But the other day, I figured I try adding just a pinch to brighten up some plants. The very next day I had a couple of crystal reds die on me. Again, to remind me, and maybe help others.

Fertilizers + (sensitive) Shrimp = likely death

-John N.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I dose my 10g regularly with GW ferts as listed in the EI. 

Haven't noticed any deaths due to that but breeding is a no go. Stopped for two weeks to see if any breeding would take place and nothing happened.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I've been dosing a 10 gallon CRS only tank with very small amounts for GW KPO4, KNO3, KSO4, CMS+B, & Excel for two weeks now. I only dose once a week after the water change. The CRS were purchased 2 weeks ago. No deaths and no signs of eggs yet, but no eggs expected this early. They are active as ever. I plan on moving the CRS stock to a 30 gallon tank and still dose on the lower side after the tank has cycled. I am new to CRS's though.

My Red Cherry tank gets the same treatment and I have baby shrimp coming out of my ears!


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I dose regular IE in my planted tanks and they all have Amanos in them.

No issues that I can tell but on the other hand Amanos seem to be hardier than some of the other species (haven't tried with any of the others yet).


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I have Amanos and cherries in the planted 40 that I fertilize heavily (micros and macros). No problems. A couple of the former are several years old and the latter swarm all over the place in the hundreds.


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Nope. I dont dose my shrimp tank. Only thing I do is leave the light on for about 10-12 hrs a day.. Taiwan Moss is the main plant and 1 small java fern.. Shrimps like it nice and simple.. No fancy ferts. Just good water changes every 1-2 weeks..


----------



## Champagnero (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi All,


have you dry dosed your nutrients ? I fertilize my tank with KH2PO4, KNO3 and lots of micronutrients. But i mix up a solution before dosing them. Maybe the shrimps are trying to eat those dry chemicals ? I have around 100-200 red cherries and some green shrimp (Cardina Babaulti sp. green) in my tank.

greetings
Tobi


----------



## southpark (Oct 9, 2006)

i was going to ask about his GW fert dosage too, are you dosing dry? because the dissolution of the dry ferts in the tank water could cause a localized "poison zone" that would kill off shrimp that got near.. but not the entire tank.. have you tried pre-dissolving the GW ferts in 250/500ml of water, and dosing into the water flow to prevent a concentrated hit killing off any shrimp it touches?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

so is the problem with CRS and not RCS?

i dose my planted tank pretty heavily and wanted to add swap my RCS over to this tank but worry about the ferts as well. i have mine in a 2.5g right now with no ferts or co2.


----------



## TRDMCV20L (Feb 3, 2006)

Anyone know if dosing Excel is bad for the shrimp?


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

I do not and will not add ferts to tanks with shrimp!


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

My plants do fine without any ferts or excel.
I figure......if it ain't broke.....don't try and fix it.


----------

